# Shaq Kobe Feuding Again



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

link 
The Los Angeles Lakers will open the season Tuesday night at home with all four of their future Hall of Famers starting against the Dallas Mavericks ... but nothing even close to total harmony.

That's because Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant are feuding anew, out in the open, after a long thaw in their historically icy relationship.

O'Neal and Bryant seemed to be interacting comfortably Sunday on the practice floor, sharing the ball freely during an afternoon workout. Then they traded nasty verbal jabs after the session -- arguably their harshest comments since L.A.'s second championship season -- all stemming from O'Neal's suggestion Friday night in Las Vegas that Bryant "should probably look to be more of a passer until he gets his legs strong."...................................................................................................................Said O'Neal: "Just ask Karl and Gary why they came here. One person, not two. One. Period. ... I'm not telling [Bryant] how to play his position. I'm telling him how to play team ball."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree with Shaq. Kobe was shooting like Lebron, except when he did take inside of 15 feet he looked tentative. He has no explosiveness yet. He looks terrible right now. 

Right now the Lakers would be better off without Kobe. Without the distractions and without his bad play. Play Fisher and George and Let GP score more. Otherwise the lakers are going to get off to a slow start and it's going to be Kobe's fault.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

There is more in the article but you have to click the link.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

There's another thread here questioning how an ESPN "expert" could predict Gary Payton as an MVP candidate. This is a big part of why.

The egotistical all-star center with the gimpy foot and the egotistical all-star shooting guard with the bum knee and legal troubles, both arguing for more shots. The solution is the all-star veteran PG making sure both are satisfied.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

this does not look good for the lakers


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Said O'Neal: "Just ask Karl and Gary why they came here. One person, not two. One. Period. ...


Ouch, the truth hurts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

A lot of people were saying that it would be hard to keep everyones egos in tact after bringing in Malone and Payton. But I didn't expect Shaq and Kobe to go at it again.

Kobe is one of the top players in this league, but as far as whose team it is, I say Shaq. If it wasn't for him, kobe would be like tmac. Putting up good stats, but the team isn't winning championships. I don't mean this saying that Kobe has no right to say anything, but Shaq was right. Kobe hasn't been playing the whole preseason. He's not gonna be able to walk onto the court opening night and play like he has in seasons past. And if he is going to be throwing shots up that aren't going in, he's better off passing it to someone else who has been playing more then him. And as he gets his game back, then he can start doing what he does.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq is right though when he says he is the man, no question.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

classic kobe..


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

*Shaq Rips Kobe!!!*

Damn!!! Did anybody else see what the big man said. All is not right in Laker land!!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

has shaq ever told kobe this was his team and that he could opt out if he wanted? *hears crickets chirping* How can shaq say anything to kobe when he didn't even rehab last year? He was like "that's my time off" or something like that. He spent the whole regular season trying to play his way back into shape and cost them a chance at four in a row cause he wasn't fully healthy. How can he tell kobe anything about rehabbing? He left kobe and the rest of his team hanging while he took his sweet time rehabbing last year now he's telling kobe to opt out if he don't wanna do what shaq says? That's the type of stuff you handle behind closed doors as a team. You don't see other stars doing that to each other. Kobe already been thinking about leaving la. This is giving him more and more reason to leave. He's gonna even wanna prove MORE THAN EVER THAT HE CAN WIN WITHOUT SHAQ


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1647603


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that it is funny but I really thought that the S*** was gonna hit the fan for this team but not this early! I think what Shaq wanted to say was that it was his team and he can do whatever he wants to!!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If Shaq really wants to win this year, he should know that having a physically and mentally prepared Kobe is only going to help his case.. I can't understand what he's thinking saying things like that directly to the media..

It seems like Snaq overreacted to Bryant's response to his advice.. .


----------



## jiggy1380 (Jun 14, 2003)

this is the same old crap from shaq...he is on terrible teammate for saying all that after what is happening to kobe...this may be shaqs team right now, this season, but soon enough it will be kobe's and shaq is gonna get the boot...i cant wait to hear his crying then


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

woe to the lakers when this becomes Kobe's team. Do you really see Kobe leading Derek Fisher and Luke Walton to the promised land? Neither do I.

Kobe is not better than T-Mac. You put Shaq with T-Mac and then leave Kobe in Lakerland without GP and Malone(who signed because of Shaq) and the lakers won't even make the playoffs out west. While Orlando has a 70 win season in the weaker east.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

It seems to be Shaq's team when they're winning and he's in shape, but it's EVERYONE's team in cases like last year when Shaq wouldn't get his surgury done until late in the offseason. By the playoffs he still wasn't in shape, BUT it was the rest of the team's fault that they lost.

Also, it wasn't his fault for the crappy start, even though he could have gotten the surgury done as soon as the season was over and been ready for camp and have been in shape by the time that the regular season started... BUT he wanted to be lazy, miss camp and the start of the regular season, and then blame everything on everyone else.

It's his team when they're winning and/or things are optomistic... It's a split responsibility between him, Kobe, and Phil when things are down.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Dont believe everything you hear. Laker camp is home of media manipulation and intentional misdirection. The Kobe-Shaq "feud" has been very suspect since its start. Most of the laker issues always come up when the team is struggling, taking attention away from the team's on the court performance and redirecting it. A Kobe-Shaq 'distraction' can take some of the attention away from Kobe's legal troubles. Phil Jackson has used the media before. Until I see Kobe in another uniform saying that his relationship with Shaq was a big factor in him leaving the Lakers...


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

One thing we dont know about this whole feud is their tone of voice when they made these comments. There is a big difference sometimes.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*How Quickly Some Forget ...*

Wasn't it last year when Shaq sat out healing his arthritic toe that gave Kobe the chance to prove HE could lead the Lakers and that they were HIS team?

What happened? Kobe went out firing, ballhogging and still out of 12 games, they only won 3 with him averaging 30+ points. WHY, because KOBE starting blaming his teammates saying they were lazy and pointing the finger at Samaki and HORRY. Just what were they suppose to do --- all the work and get the ball to HIM? What happened to the team?

Just like stated several times, Kobe is nothing without Shaq and might just find out like KANDI how valuable he is not when he tests the market. There's entirely tooooooo many good young players out there to be bothered with a disruptive, arrogant attitude like Kobe's.

He had 12 games to prove that he didn't need Shaq, and couldn't make a dent in moving the Lakers up --- Shaq had to return early.

Re: Shaq coming back out of shape. Hell, when is the last time Shaq played 82 games in a season. It's no secret that he feigns injuries to take at least 20 games off during the season.

I'm loving this ...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*Re: How Quickly Some Forget ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> What happened? Kobe went out firing, ballhogging and still out of 12 games, they only won 3 with him averaging 30+ points.


Wait what? Which games? Lakers only played 70 games last year according to some Kobe fans who have unknowingly blocked out those 12 games. Kobe is a GREAT leader.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Kobe is a pampered whiner! He cant handle the truth about this team being Shaqs...grow up, it is Shaqs team...dont like it?....LEAVE!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bujabra</b>!
> Kobe is a pampered whiner! He cant handle the truth about this team being Shaqs...grow up, it is Shaqs team...dont like it?....LEAVE!


The whole chicken/egg...MJ/Scottie thing. I can tell everyone this for a fact, if it was not for Kobe, San Antonio would be celebrating it's 5th straight title. The Twin Towers had no problem slowing down Snaq but had no answer for Kobe until Manu arrived (the answer was someone who can take it to Kobe on the offensive end ala Bonzi Wells when the Blazer *should* have beaten the Lakers).

PS Also remember if Kobe leaves the Lakers would probably be more agreeable to a Snaq extension.:uhoh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The whole chicken/egg...MJ/Scottie thing. I can tell everyone this for a fact, if it was not for Kobe, San Antonio would be celebrating it's 5th straight title. The Twin Towers had no problem slowing down Snaq but had no answer for Kobe until Manu arrived (the answer was someone who can take it to Kobe on the offensive end ala Bonzi Wells when the Blazer *should* have beaten the Lakers).
> 
> PS Also remember if Kobe leaves the Lakers would probably be more agreeable to a Snaq extension.:uhoh:


There is no doubt Lakers would havent won the titles without Kobe, thats because he was the 2nd best player on the team that barely scraped by most of the time to get their titles. 

But the fact is, Kobe is much easier to replace than Shaq...MUCH easier. Just like Pippen was much easier to replace than Jordan. 

Theres probably 5+ guys in the league who could fill in for Kobe at his position and the Lakers wouldnt miss a step.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not true. I can not name one and that is including TMac who can score 30 and shut down the opponents perimeter. I mean it seems logical to say Shaq and Tmac would win big but heck Kobe and Tmac together would also demolish a Shaq team so what does that matter?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

EDITED - so a huge fued doesnt start

but, there is a reason why PJ, a basketball mastermind, places the success of the Lakers in the hands of Shaq and not Kobe. Its not just random. He knows that Kobe is replaceable and Shaq is not. Tim Duncan is the only guy who can come close to replacing Shaq, and theres 7 or more guys who could play alongside Shaq replacing Kobe and still win the title in those 3 years.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am not one bit suprised that Kobe and Shaq are fueding again. They are just two people who always want the ball in thier hands when thats not possible; so ego's will be flying around the locker-room. Now with the addition of Payton and Malone I wonder how much worse it may get. This should be interesting to watch, I don't see Kobe or Shaq staying together too long.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> EDITED - so a huge fued doesnt start
> 
> but, there is a reason why PJ, a basketball mastermind, places the success of the Lakers in the hands of Shaq and not Kobe. Its not just random. He knows that Kobe is replaceable and Shaq is not. Tim Duncan is the only guy who can come close to replacing Shaq, and theres 7 or more guys who could play alongside Shaq replacing Kobe and still win the title in those 3 years.


Well said!

:clap:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Shaq Kobe Feuding Again*



> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch, the truth hurts.


I love Shaq and agree with him in many points, but that was way harsh!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> EDITED - so a huge fued doesnt start
> 
> but, there is a reason why PJ, a basketball mastermind, places the success of the Lakers in the hands of Shaq and not Kobe. Its not just random. He knows that Kobe is replaceable and Shaq is not. Tim Duncan is the only guy who can come close to replacing Shaq, and theres 7 or more guys who could play alongside Shaq replacing Kobe and still win the title in those 3 years.


This is the truth! I try to tell this to Kobe lovers but they can't see past his good looks and 40 point games.

:rotf:


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I disagree that Malone and Payton make the situation more combustible. I go the other way. They both sacrificed more money elsewhere, and Malone even left HIS team, to come to a team that they acknowledged was led by to two other stars, in order to win big in LA. I think they're more invested into success as a team than staking territory in an ego battle, and neither guy has enough time left in his career just to throw this chance away.

Gary Payton as a future HoF PG is a natural buffer because even in the triangle, he can do a lot as far as controlling the ball. Malone is the kind of old-school, old-fashioned kind of guy that Shaq responds to, so he can hold things down, too. Shaq and Kobe aren't the only giants on the team anymore and, for once, they actually have to deal with peer pressure to do right by the team. As long as Malone and Payton act like the village elders that they're supposed to be, the team should be okay. 

I'd be more worried about Kobe's knee and Shaq's foot.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> It seems to be Shaq's team when they're winning and he's in shape, but it's EVERYONE's team in cases like last year when Shaq wouldn't get his surgury done until late in the offseason. By the playoffs he still wasn't in shape, BUT it was the rest of the team's fault that they lost.
> 
> Also, it wasn't his fault for the crappy start, even though he could have gotten the surgury done as soon as the season was over and been ready for camp and have been in shape by the time that the regular season started... BUT he wanted to be lazy, miss camp and the start of the regular season, and then blame everything on everyone else.
> ...


you are right! It was Shaq's fault last year as well as everyone else. I wouldn't put last year on Kobe, because he tried his heart out. 

That doesn't change the fact that this team is still Shaq's team. This team was built around him.

As for that quote by Shaq,

"Gary and Karl came to LA for one person. Period." 

That is a classic quote. 
Actually Gary and Karl came to LA to win a championship regardless if they are playing with the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus. But the fact is that LA is Shaq's team Gary/Karl will go as far as Shaq will.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> EDITED - so a huge fued doesnt start
> 
> but, there is a reason why PJ, a basketball mastermind, places the success of the Lakers in the hands of Shaq and not Kobe. Its not just random. He knows that Kobe is replaceable and Shaq is not. Tim Duncan is the only guy who can come close to replacing Shaq, and theres 7 or more guys who could play alongside Shaq replacing Kobe and still win the title in those 3 years.


Ain't it the truth....

Shaq could be on a team with a bunch of solid roleplayers like Timmy D and still win big games. Put Kobe on a team with a bunch of solid roleplayers and it would look like Tmac's situation. Not enought talent around him to win it all.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Ain't it the truth....
> ...


shaq was on teams with more than just roleplayers and didn't win any championships, and often was unceremoniously swept out of the playoffs. he was flawed, and his teams couldn't close out games.

that perception changed when kobe stepped into his own, and made up for many of shaq's own shortcomings. they both help each other, and should respect what each other has meant to their own success.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> shaq was on teams with more than just roleplayers and didn't win any championships, and often was unceremoniously swept out of the playoffs. he was flawed, and his teams couldn't close out games.
> ...


True. Can't deny Kobe's vast improvment wasn't a factor. Shaq stepped his game up to. He actually started watching Warren Sapp's game tapes to pick up some moves to use in the paint.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> shaq was on teams with more than just roleplayers and didn't win any championships, and often was unceremoniously swept out of the playoffs. he was flawed, and his teams couldn't close out games.
> ...


well. he did take the Magic to the finals before he became a laker. I mean do any of the guys off that team still play in the league besides Penny?

Shaq also wasn't quite as much better than the rest of the leagues centers until recent years. His game has really improved since coming over to the lakers.

I think the lakers could have won 2 of those 3 rings if they had kept Vlade and Eddie Jones. Maybe all 3. The only thing Kobe really did for the lakers was against the Spurs he always killed the spurs. But if say Shaq had gotten hurt leading up to any of those finals, the east would have won those championships. Shaq is the advantage the west has over the east in the finals. We have absolutely no one on our top teams who can matchup with him. We've got guys who can battle any of the top 4's. But no one in the east of the top teams can even stay on the court with Shaq.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Dont believe everything you hear. Laker camp is home of media manipulation and intentional misdirection. The Kobe-Shaq "feud" has been very suspect since its start. Most of the laker issues always come up when the team is struggling, taking attention away from the team's on the court performance and redirecting it. A Kobe-Shaq 'distraction' can take some of the attention away from Kobe's legal troubles. Phil Jackson has used the media before. Until I see Kobe in another uniform saying that his relationship with Shaq was a big factor in him leaving the Lakers...


Amen!!! The Lakers are just trying to steer attention off the trial and onto the game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

trade Kobe is necessary?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> well. he did take the Magic to the finals before he became a laker. I mean do any of the guys off that team still play in the league besides Penny?
> ...


your free to think whatever you'd like. but kobe's put up playoff numbers, played an all-around game, that eddie jones just couldn't dream of approaching. they're 2 players in completely different leagues (and i don't mean east & west). and vlade's no power forward. 

there are few if any players who could do the things kobe's done for la the past 4 years. contrary to popular belief, he actually complements what shaq brings to the table, provides excellence in the areas shaq doesn't (and vice versa).

there have been quite a few series where kobe was the best player on the court. not just against the spurs (as if that's minor anyway).

of course, this should be about shaq and his big fat immature, insecure mouth, and not another shaq or kobe thread.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> well. he did take the Magic to the finals before he became a laker. I mean do any of the guys off that team still play in the league besides Penny?


it was 9 years ago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> it was 9 years ago.


what was Kobe doing 9 years ago? Watching tapes of his middle school basketball games with his "girlfriend"?

Let's face the music. Shaq has no respect for Kobe. Never has. Never will. Trade him for AI, whom Shaq does have respect for, and the lakers can go ahead and win two more titles before everyone retires fat and happy.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it was 9 years ago, meaning you can't expect many of his teammates from that team to still be in the league. 

iverson's a great player, but he's also a downgrade in most facets of the game from kobe. this is what i don't understand - there are players who are clearly inferior to kobe in every way (not necessarily iverson), yet people seem to think they can replace kobe and expect the same or better results. 

one thing shaq should respect is what kobe's played a large role in helping him achieve. his place in history is alot more secure post-kobe than it was pre-kobe. it should obviously go both ways.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> iverson's a great player, but he's also a downgrade in most facets of the game from kobe. this is what i don't understand - there are players who are clearly inferior to kobe in every way (not necessarily iverson), yet people seem to think they can replace kobe and expect the same or better results.


There are many players you could substitue for Kobe and quiet possably get the same results. (An *** kicking by the Spurs in the WCF )


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Trade both of them. They are both overpaid, egocentric spoiled brats.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

imagine if they hadn't won 3 of the last 4 titles.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> it was 9 years ago, meaning you can't expect many of his teammates from that team to still be in the league.
> 
> iverson's a great player, but he's also a downgrade in most facets of the game from kobe. this is what i don't understand - there are players who are clearly inferior to kobe in every way (not necessarily iverson), yet people seem to think they can replace kobe and expect the same or better results.
> ...


Preach it my brother! I'm about to step into this quarrel but you are doing just fine on your own.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> There are many players you could substitue for Kobe and quiet possably get the same results. (An *** kicking by the Spurs in the WCF )


WORD.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> it was 9 years ago, meaning you can't expect many of his teammates from that team to still be in the league.
> 
> iverson's a great player, but he's also a downgrade in most facets of the game from kobe. this is what i don't understand - there are players who are clearly inferior to kobe in every way (not necessarily iverson), yet people seem to think they can replace kobe and expect the same or better results.
> ...



AI isn't a good enough wing defender to replace Kobe.


If all this Jibba Jabba is true and their not trying to get people to focus on Laker Basketball, instead of people focusing on whether or not Kobe raped the bejesus out of some white chick in Denver, the Lakers should Trade Kobe for Pierce. That's the player they need.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> imagine if they hadn't won 3 of the last 4 titles.


 They would of done something about the fueding by now if they weren't winning. That and the fueding would of been ten times worse. Loosing makes anyone uneasy and compeditors like Shaq and Kobe hate loosing so I could only imagine how bad the trash talking would be between the two.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> EDITED - so a huge fued doesnt start
> 
> but, there is a reason why PJ, a basketball mastermind, places the success of the Lakers in the hands of Shaq and not Kobe. Its not just random. He knows that Kobe is replaceable and Shaq is not. Tim Duncan is the only guy who can come close to replacing Shaq, and theres 7 or more guys who could play alongside Shaq replacing Kobe and still win the title in those 3 years.




Your dead wrong here kid as usual, Phil plays it this way because of Shaq's attitude and demeanor. Phil knows Kobe doesnt care how Phil plays the card to the media, but Phil knows that if he doesnt acknowledge Shaq and give him praise for the accomplishments, then Shaq will become cranky and need his diaper changed.

Thats all that is. Who's easier to please, and who knows whats best for the team.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> woe to the lakers when this becomes Kobe's team. Do you really see Kobe leading Derek Fisher and Luke Walton to the promised land? Neither do I.
> 
> Kobe is not better than T-Mac. You put Shaq with T-Mac and then leave Kobe in Lakerland without GP and Malone(who signed because of Shaq) and the lakers won't even make the playoffs out west. While Orlando has a 70 win season in the weaker east.


Do you really see Shaq leading Fisher and Walton to the promise land? Neither do I.


Do you really think if it was Kobe's team, he would have the same players they have had in the last few years?? The team was built around Shaq. 

Kobe is way better than TMAC. Don't compare 3 rings, ALL NBA Defense Kobe to someone who can't get his team out of the 1st in the East.

GP and Malone signed because of Shaq huh? Kobe being there probably had nothing to do with it right?
Duncan and the Spurs would wax the Lakers without Kobe.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really see Shaq leading Fisher and Walton to the promise land? Neither do I.
> ...


Duncan and the spurs waxed the Lakers WITH Kobe. Remember him crying on the bench with Derek Fisher?

And the only reason I don't see Shaq leading Fish and Walton to title contention is because it takes at least 5 players to play basketball. ******  

We'll see how much better Kobe is than T-Mac when he gets traded to the Bucks.


_Editted by Petey*Keep it mature please._


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: How Quickly Some Forget ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Wasn't it last year when Shaq sat out healing his arthritic toe that gave Kobe the chance to prove HE could lead the Lakers and that they were HIS team?
> 
> What happened? Kobe went out firing, ballhogging and still out of 12 games, they only won 3 with him averaging 30+ points. WHY, because KOBE starting blaming his teammates saying they were lazy and pointing the finger at Samaki and HORRY. Just what were they suppose to do --- all the work and get the ball to HIM? What happened to the team?
> ...




Im loving how clueless you are.

You really think it was Kobe's fault they were losing? Had nothing to do with the rest of the crew shooting 30 something percent and turning over the ball, and not playing a lick of D. Team game here buddy, and Kobe could only do so much. These guys were brought in to support Shaq, get open shots from his work in the post. And also play off his help/presence on D. He hide a lot of there deficiencies. Which were easily exposed with him sitting out.

Time to look at things differently, and stop the Kobe hating. 
Other way around, Shaq is nothing without Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree with everything Kobe has said.

Shaq needs to grow up or shut the hell up.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Can Kobe make a statement without having it being a *Jim Gray Exclusive*

Seriously...there must be some sort of financial arrangement b/w the two. The guy probably has a room in Kobe's house. Jeez


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Some of the posts are getting personal. Please try not to do that, or this thread will be closed evetually.*

-Petey


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> They would of done something about the fueding by now if they weren't winning. That and the fueding would of been ten times worse. Loosing makes anyone uneasy and compeditors like Shaq and Kobe hate loosing so I could only imagine how bad the trash talking would be between the two.


technically, there probably will any feuding by now had they never won 3 out of last 4 titles, do you seriously believe the company will still keep kobe and shaq together for all these years had they not win anything !!!!!!!! ??????
either one of them would have got traded a longggggggg time ago, just like any other duo tendom that never worked out (the answer-stack, old shaq-penny etc etc) and right now the lakers' lineup would look totally different.
they are together until now because of those 3 titles and the organization still have believe in them that together with those 2 they will still win championship.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why all these people keep suggesting that Kobe for Pierce would be a good trade. I am a Boston fan and would never do this trade.....you can keep Kobe's loner, I am better than thou attitude. SORRY, pierce is here to stay boys, bring your problem elsewhere!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> I don't know why all these people keep suggesting that Kobe for Pierce would be a good trade. I am a Boston fan and would never do this trade.....you can keep Kobe's loner, I am better than thou attitude. SORRY, pierce is here to stay boys, bring your problem elsewhere!!!


See thats whats funny, I'm a Bulls fan and I wouldnt want Kobe to be a part of my franchise even if it was a good trade. I'm sure many other fans think the same way. I doubt many Celtics fans wouldnt give up Pierce for Kobe, I doubt many Sixers fans would give up AI For Kobe, and it goes on. 

Which is why Kobe probably wont be traded, he'll just opt out and sign somewhere.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> See thats whats funny, I'm a Bulls fan and I wouldnt want Kobe to be a part of my franchise even if it was a good trade. I'm sure many other fans think the same way. I doubt many Celtics fans wouldnt give up Pierce for Kobe, I doubt many Sixers fans would give up AI For Kobe, and it goes on.
> ...


believe me, if he didn't have the rape case, boston and philly would do the trade. some fans might not like it, but they'd jump at the deal.

see, as a bulls fan, you might not want him to be part of your franchise, but your front office would think differently.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I agree with everything Kobe has said.
> 
> Shaq needs to grow up or shut the hell up.


Did Shaq INITIALLY have a point or not. Shaq wasnt malicious at all in the first statement at all. Kobe Bryant was the one that blew it up. What about Kobe growing up and taking suggestions like a man?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

beez, you don't honestly believe shaq would accept as constructive criticism kobe telling him to be a passer and not shoot so much through the media, do you?

it was lame of shaq to go through the media the way he did with suggestions on how kobe should play. kobe got annoyed by it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is as selfish as it gets in the nba(as if we needed more proof). Bottom line is that he's a ball hog and Shaq was spot on by telling him to take it easy until he's fully healthy. But of course, being the sensitive ego maniac Bryant is, he blew this way out of proportion and fired back by saying "don't tell me how to play position". DUH, nobody's telling him to do that. We all saw him in the preseason games and its obvious he's not fully healthy, yet was his usual ball hoggin' self on the floor and shooting LA out of games like he was doin' last year. Somebody needed to say it, better be Shaq.

Lets not forget that Kobe's always been *****ing about his role since LA started to win championships. Funny, it alway has to be "about him" even when you're winning. Grow up, Kobe.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

i love how this whole thing is an excuse for those who dislike kobe to pile it on about how he plays the game. this was about 1 star going through the media to tell another star how he should play his game. shaq hasn't communicated with kobe, and he goes through the media to tell him not to shoot that much coming back from rehab, and this should just be received as constructive criticism? kobe dismissed it, and shaq goes on the warpath railing against his teammate.

if you guys don't see that this is all about shaq, you're just missing it. it's about him getting his touches, about him getting his extension, about him enforcing himself on everyone. about staking claim on his team. about his own insecurity.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> beez, you don't honestly believe shaq would accept as constructive criticism kobe telling him to be a passer and not shoot so much through the media, do you?
> 
> it was lame of shaq to go through the media the way he did with suggestions on how kobe should play. kobe got annoyed by it.


I totally agree. The thing is too many people are acting like Shaq went straight to the media and said it, he answered a question on what he thought about Kobe's injury and if he was ready or not. To me Shaq is a big oaf and the right thing hardly ever comes out his mouth, but his initial statement was not over the top or said in a demeaning way.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Kobe growing up and taking suggestions like a man?


I think this about 25 year old, 8 year NBA veteran, Kobe ready and wanting to be THE Man, on any team. 

These issues or issues in the same general area have been around the Lakers ever since Kobe became an NBA star. Neither Laker has really changed his position. Both players have compromised for the sake of the team, but under that compromise, the tension has always been there, simmering and growing. All the hurts and critical observations have been buried, but not forgotten. Maybe Kobe's criminal/legal situation pushed that tension over the edge of control, maybe it's the knowledge that Kobe is getting ready to become an FA, maybe it's Shaq's push for a long-term extension, maybe it's the injuries to both, or maybe the added Malone/Payton dynamic has unconsciously encouraged the teammates to be less controlled about their hostility.

Whatever it is, the years-old Phil Jackson imposed compromise is just about gone. Championship or not, Kobe and Shaq have either put all the issues on the line and will now build a new relationship as men, or this is Kobe's last season with the Lakers, and he'll move on to pursue his Jordan hoop dreams without Shaq.


----------



## Bleed Kaga (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree. The thing is too many people are acting like Shaq went straight to the media and said it, he answered a question on what he thought about Kobe's injury and if he was ready or not. To me Shaq is a big oaf and the right thing hardly ever comes out his mouth, but his initial statement was not over the top or said in a demeaning way.


I'm just guessing but I think Kobe was upset when Shaq made those comments about how *The Whole Team is Here* when Kobe was abset and how he said he's playing for Karl, Gary, and Fisher saying it more than once..


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kobe is as selfish as it gets in the nba(as if we needed more proof). Bottom line is that he's a ball hog and Shaq was spot on by telling him to take it easy until he's fully healthy. But of course, being the sensitive ego maniac Bryant is, he blew this way out of proportion and fired back by saying "don't tell me how to play position". DUH, nobody's telling him to do that. We all saw him in the preseason games and its obvious he's not fully healthy, yet was his usual ball hoggin' self on the floor and shooting LA out of games like he was doin' last year. Somebody needed to say it, better be Shaq.
> 
> Lets not forget that Kobe's always been *****ing about his role since LA started to win championships. Funny, it alway has to be "about him" even when you're winning. Grow up, Kobe.


good post


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know why all these people keep suggesting that Kobe for Pierce would be a good trade.



Because they are trying to get equal value for Kobe. Both players are similar in skill and abilities. I think Kobe is a better defender, I think Pierce is a better overall 3 point shooter ( discounting last year, what the heck happened ?!)




> (I) am a Boston fan and would never do this trade.....you can keep Kobe's loner, I am better than thou attitude. SORRY, pierce is here to stay boys, bring your problem elsewhere!!!


Alot of people feel this way. This is why no trade will go down. Kobe's future is up in the air ( did he rape that chick or not??!!?? who cares!!!??!!! either way his image is shot for the next year or so) however, if the Lakers don't trade him soon, they might not get anything in return next year when he gives Shaq and co, the one fingered salute and scored big free agent money with the heat.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq wasnt malicious at all in the first statement at all. Kobe Bryant was the one that blew it up. What about Kobe growing up and taking suggestions like a man?



He really really wasn't was he ( malicious) ? which leads me to think this is a Hoax, or things have been boiling over for a really long time, or Kobe is just an immature idiot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree. The thing is too many people are acting like Shaq went straight to the media and said it, he answered a question on what he thought about Kobe's injury and if he was ready or not. To me Shaq is a big oaf and the right thing hardly ever comes out his mouth, but his initial statement was not over the top or said in a demeaning way.


I agree. I didn't see any big deal in Shaq's initial statements. Kobe just can't face the fact that the Lakers are Shaq's team, point blank, no questions asked. And that is the way it will be until he retires.

Kobe is the one that turned the confrontation personal, and very personal and heated at that.

Both guys have egos the size of mount everest, but Kobe should just shut his mouth and thank his lucky stars for now hes got a job and his freedom.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*opt out already*

can kobe just leave now?and while he's at it take the fatman with him.i am so sick of this soap opera.its almost like they were only getting 99% of the media coverage of the nba and they want that last percent.what a farce.


----------

